# Seite zum Abgleich System und Anforderung



## noLo1984 (21. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Seite auf der mein System analysiert wird (welche Graka, CPU usw.) und mit den Anforderungen des jeweiligen Spiels abgeglichen wird. Kann mir jmd. eine nennen?

Ich kenne zwar meine Komponenten, jedoch bringt mir das nix, wenn ich weiß, dass ich eine Gigabyte Radeon 7950 HD habe und min. eine GTX 670 benötigt wird.

Danke vorab.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. November 2017)

Du kannst dich ja mal auf dieser Seite austoben: Game System Requirements Search Can I Run It


----------

